# Berlin BENEFIT OPEN 6/7/08



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike Slates will be directing a BASS open event *June 7th from 6a-2p*.

You can use any ramp you choose, morning registration and weigh-in at Dutch Harbor.

This tournament is to directly assist a woman, Patsy Costay, who is surviving a fight with cancer. She is battling without any medical insurance...

Anglers can make a difference here! There will be a 50/50 raffle at weigh-in that also offer a return in various products from businesses, as well a bake sale at the weigh-in.

LOW entry fee of $50 (includes bigbass) in which $10 will be carried for proceeds- the remaining is paid out.

Contact Mike Slates 330-298-3495 email [email protected]


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

If i can find a partner, I'm in. Always enjoy benefit tourneys, at least when I'm catching nothing, I'm doing it for a good cause.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nip, you fishn?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I will be spending some time on Mother for Qualifier #3... 90 degree days leading up to it, they might be "humping" heavy!!!!

Good luck to all for a great cause!

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Kudos to Mike Slates for putting this thing together on short notice and best of luck to Patsy Costay, she is incredibly strong and seemed more concerned about helping kids with cancer than worrying about herself. God bless her.

I wish more could have made it but those that did were awesome. The two tables full of baked goods were all but cleaned out at weigh in!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

a fun tournament and thanks to mike for putting it together. lots of nice fish weighed in. The baked good were phenomenal!


----------

